

Show HN: CSV to Bootstrap HTML table and create BCG "growth share" matrix - dangoldin
http://dangoldin.com/js-tools/

======
dangoldin
Just two quick tools I put together in JS that I'm annoyed no one else has
done yet. One just takes some delimited text and creates a Bootstrap HTML
table out of it and the other generates a BCG style "growth-share" matrix that
can then be screenshotted and used wherever. I need to improve the UI on the
second one but it works passably well.

The code's up on GitHub if anyone's interested in providing other ideas or
adding additional features: [https://github.com/dangoldin/js-
tools](https://github.com/dangoldin/js-tools)

